

Ask HN: I run windows 7 and OS X, how can I best promote IPv6 - jasonwatkinspdx

Given that we are very near IPv4 address exhaustion, what can we as consumers do to help promote IPv6?
======
jpmc
The exhaustion of IPv4 addresses is not a problem for the general public to
fix. This is a problem for ISP, datacenters and corporation that insist on
using public IP addresses where a private IP address scheme would suffice. The
consolidation and privatization of IP address blocks is the only way to extend
the life of the IPv4’s limited resources. In my opinion those efforts are
better spent migrating to IPv6.

So to answer your question doesn’t worry about it and ignore the hype ...
unless you are a network admin or architect that has assigned IPv4 block/s.

